# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نیاز به یه کامپوننت برای نمایش فایل PDF

## آیدا رضایی

در ابتدا از اینکه عنوان نامناسبی برای تاپیکم انتخاب کردم عذر میخوام .
دوستان عزیز من شدیدا نیاز به یه کامپوننت نمایش PDF در دلفی دارم که امکان Stream رو هم پشتیبانی کنه دارم .
خواهش میکنم اگه کسی داره بذاره .
و اگه جایی مثل مجموعه کامپوننت ها دیدید معرفی کنید تا اون مجموعه بخرم .
اگه کسی هم کامپوننتی واسه فروش داره بازهم من خریدارم .
حسابی به مشکل خوردم .
خیلی فوری نیاز دارم .
خواهش میکنم جواب منو بدید .

----------


## Valadi

مشکل شما قابل حل است چون در این سایت دوستان کمال همکاری را دارند 
را ه حل : توسط توابع API

----------


## Mahyaa

سلام .
خیلی اطمینان ندارم ولی فکر کنم که ImageEn این امکان رو داشته باشه.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

همونطور که خودتون هم اطلاع دارید  xPDF ActiveX این امکان رو داره ...

یا حق ...

----------


## m-khorsandi

این لینک رو ببینید:
How can i show PDF file in delphi?

----------


## آیدا رضایی

با تشکر از تمامی دوستان عزیز .
همونطور که جناب Hamid_Pak اشاره کردند کامپوننت XPDViewer این امکان رو داره .
من از همگی کسانی که این که این Ocx رو دارند مخصوصا جناب Hamid_Pak خواهش میکنم این اون رو در اختیار من قرار بدن .
باور کنید بدجوری به مشکل خوردم .

----------


## jafari1

با سلام بنده txt2pdf و power pdf را دارم و با آنها کار هم نکرده ام اگر به کارتان میخورد بفرمایید تقدیم کنم

----------


## babak869

از کامپوننت های زیر میتونید استفاده کنید :
PDFInDelphi - PdfBox - PDF View 
اگه در گوگل جستجو کنید لینک اونا رو پیدا میکنید

----------


## spicirmkh

> همونطور که خودتون هم اطلاع دارید  xPDF ActiveX این امکان رو داره ...
> 
> یا حق ...



آقا حمید سلام

من عضور سایت برنامه نویس هستم صحبت در باره XPDF بود و نمایش فایل PDF من فبلا یک فایل از شما دارم به نام PDF-Viewer bY Hamid_PaK [PRAISER].exe 

آیا شما دسترسی به سورس این برنامه دارید 

سوال دیگر من آیا با کدام دستور می توانم GOTO PAGE داشته باشم 

با تشکر

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> مخصوصا جناب Hamid_Pak خواهش میکنم این اون رو در اختیار من قرار بدن


*XpdfViewer ActiveX Control v3.01*
   - لینک صفحه خانگی
   - لینک دانلود اکتیوایکس
   - لینک دانلود برنامه نوشته شده با این اکتیوایکس
  - لینک صفحه خانگی سورس xPDF
   - توجه این اکتیوایکس هیچ محدودیتی در نسخه نمایشی ندارد.




> آیا شما دسترسی به سورس این برنامه دارید


کد برنامه را خودم نوشته ام قطعا سورس را هم دارم !!!؟؟؟




> سوال دیگر من آیا با کدام دستور می توانم GOTO PAGE داشته باشم


xPDF.currentPage := 5;

موفق باشید ، یا حق ...

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام حمید جان 

دستور Fit to page و Fit to width کدام است 

مخلص بچه های کاشانم (مخصوصا دروازه فین )هستیم 

با تشکر

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام مجدد

چطور می توانم متوجه بشود چند درصد زوم zoom کرده ام 

مقدار pdf1.zoomPercent بدست می اورم آما وقتی توی متغیر Double  می ریزم مقدارش تغییر می کند 

با تشکر

----------


## Hamid_PaK

کمی Help ضمیمه شده با فایل را مطالعه کنید ، جواب را می یابید ...

یا حق ...

----------


## spicirmkh

> کمی Help ضمیمه شده با فایل را مطالعه کنید ، جواب را می یابید ...
> 
> یا حق ...


سلام

متاسفانه من فایل Help ندارم می شود لطف کنید مجددا برام بفرستید 

با تشکر

----------


## Hamid_PaK

ضمیمه شد.
یا حق ...

----------


## papinaser

مرسي
از برو بچ كسي هست كه كرك PDFOne رو داشته باشه خيلي لازمش دارم...

----------


## saeed7007

میتونی از novaPDF استفاده کنی

----------


## ahmadi613

با سلام
با نصب   acrobat reader ورژن 9.4 بسيار جالب است موفق باشيد

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> با نصب   acrobat reader ورژن 9.4 بسيار جالب است موفق باشيد


چرا به تاریخ پست قبلی اصلاً توجه نمی کنید؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## arkia

> چرا به تاریخ پست قبلی اصلاً توجه نمی کنید؟؟؟!!!!


با سلام و احترام فراوان خدمت آقای عشایری عزیز
مگه اشکالی داره یک تاپیک قدیمی مثل همین تاپیک مخصوصا اینکه به نتیجه نرسیده باشه یا آپدیتی اومده باشه یا با اومدن Activex جدید تر منسوخ شده باشه... به روز بشه که کاربر دیگه نیاد یه تاپیک دیگه ایجاد کنه؟ اتفاقا تو تاپیک های دیگه هم تذکر دوستان رو دیدم که " به تاریخ نیگاه کن" اما به نظر من بهتر از ایجاد تاپیک جدیده

----------


## Delphi 2010

داخل سایت www.Torry.net یه سری بزن چیزای خوبی اونجا هست

----------

